# Peptide Stack for PCT Boost



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

MORNING:

-100mcg CJC-1295

-100mcg GHRP-2

-2.5IU HGH

AFTERNOON

-100mcg CJC-1295

-100mcg GHRP-2

20 MINUTES PRE-WO:

-100mcg IGF-1 LR3 (bilaterally)

POST WO:

Wait 2-5 minutes

-400mcg MGF (bilaterally, same site as IGF)

Wait 15 minutes

-2.5IU HGH

NovoRapid ?? bit debatable this

Wait 20 minutes

Consume PWO Shake (90g carbs, 50g protein)

NIGHT:

-100mcg CJC-1295

-100mcg GHRP-2

What are your thoughts, just trying to put together a nice peptide stack for my post cycle, been on since November for my long journey to stay and looking to run some peptides to come off the test, due to huge water retention during my rebound post comp.

Any iput of simplified starting stack would be greatly welcomed.

thanks all


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

In my opinion the MGF dose is to small you won't see anything from that again in my opinion you should double or even treble that dose.....

Is this something your taking everyday? How many times a week do you train as 100mcg of IGF is a high dose and desensitisation will be an issue if you are doing that dose more than 2-3 times a week.....


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Ill be training 4 times a week Paul. Just looking for a nice peptide cycle help injury recovery (hammstring/glute tear)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MORNING:

-100mcg CJC-1295

-100mcg GHRP-2

-2.5IU HGH

POST WO:

-1000mcg MGF (bilaterally)

NIGHT:

-100mcg CJC-1295

-100mcg GHRP-2

-2.5IU HGH

i would go with this mate anymore is overkill in my opinion and to complicated....


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Bro, ill give that a go and see how things shape up.

Cheers.


----------

